# Thank you for crunching.



## Nick89 (May 28, 2010)

My dad is in the hospital dying of brain cancer. I want to thank you guys for crunching.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 28, 2010)

I can't let heat claim all my spare clocks.  That's just wasteful.


----------



## hat (May 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that Nick. First Stan, and now this... :shadedshu

Make sure to check your PMs.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 28, 2010)

I switched over to folding for the chimp challenge. Gonna be back full throttle crunching after the challenge finishes. We are doing our bit bro!! Hang in there and our prayers are with u and ur family!!


----------



## Black Panther (May 28, 2010)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear...my best wishes!


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 28, 2010)

My condolences go to you man, and you're welcome. I don't have a whole lot of hardware going at it but I'm trying


----------



## PaulieG (May 28, 2010)

I feel for you. My father in law is dying of lung and pacreatic cancer, and it's projected that he has less than 3 months to live. Cancer is such a horrible disease. Stay strong man.


----------



## Nick259 (May 28, 2010)

My friends mum is dying from cancer, I can really see a big difference in him, he always looks depressed. It's for reasons like this that we fold and crunch, to cure this cursed disease cancer.


----------



## r9 (May 28, 2010)

I have a theory that bad things happen only to good people.


----------



## WarhammerTX (May 28, 2010)

Guys dont mean to sound like a newb but what do you need to start crunching, how good of a machine does it take Ive got a lot of extra parts lying around I could probably throw something together. Is this something I could just set it and forget it Id would probably just let it run 24/7.


----------



## Nick89 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks you guys. 

Remember that every little helps.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 29, 2010)

War,

You got PM!! 

Yes this is set it and forget it as long as u have an active internet connection and your system is powered on.


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2010)

Nick,
I will pray for your family. This is horrible news and I cannot even imagine what it must feel like. My dad means the world to me and it brings me to tears to hear this. If there is anything that I can do please PM me~
Heath


----------



## hat (May 29, 2010)

Just found out my great aunt has thyroid cancer, and there's some crap starting around her heart. She's old, either in her 80's or 90's. I'm pretty sure this is going to be the cause of her death. :shadedshu


----------

